# OH My Gosh! Quite Possibly the Best Tacos



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh! 
I just prepared and ate, what were quite possibly the best tacos I've ever eaten.

I cut the corn off a cob and roasted it and some onion in butter, and set it aside.
Then I chopped up leftover CSR's and my glazed pineapple, added some Salsa Picante and heated it up.
Toasted a few tortillas, loaded the pork, topped with corn and drizzled with Sriracha Chili Garlic sauce.

I must've gotten the chemistry perfect, sweet, spicy and BBQ, each flavor so distinct, so good.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great. CSR?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

OHenry said:


> Looks great. CSR?




Country style ribs. Those look awesome!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Country style ribs. Those look awesome!


Yep, CSR = Country Style ribs


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boom!
Boom homerun!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Again you da boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need to get a "FOOD TRUCK" and start selling them:thumbup:


----------

